# Is She Pregnant?



## BearsFan30 (Aug 1, 2006)

Okay, I was wrong about the other one... but I'm fairly certain that my Gold Dust Molly is pregnant.

I got her 2 or 3 days ago and I think she's pretty pregnant, but I'm still new to the babies thing and I might be wrong.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

If she's been in a tank with males, she's pregnant.


----------



## BearsFan30 (Aug 1, 2006)

Okay, so this morning I woke up (after putting her in her own tank last night) and there were 5 babies hiding in plants. I'm hoping she didnt eat the rest of them... hopefully she'll have a few more.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Boxermom said:


> If she's been in a tank with males, she's pregnant.


Without a doubt...same goes for most livebearers


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

In my experience they tend to have them mostly at the same time, early in the morning or late at night. More don't usually come after that.

For my girl she's had more babies exactly 29 days apart 3 times in a row now. The second two times, she's just eaten them and I let her... because I already have her first 17 growing well and I can't take caer of more fish right now.


----------



## corykid225 (Oct 23, 2006)

Wow your gold dust female looks like mine does now.....mine must be getting thoe them!!!....And you have a pretty fish. Could we see some pics of the fry?? And I would like to see some more pics of her while seh was pregnant if that isnt too much trouble?


----------



## corykid225 (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh, and also what size tank do you have her in?


----------

